# Cheap Ovulation Tests - a waste of time?



## monkey_cat

Hi ladies
I have been looking at ovulation tests, and I have found these on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Highly-Sensitive-Ovulation-Fertility-Strips/dp/B001G7P62S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

They seem to have mixed reviews, does any one have first hand experience of them? I wondered if it would be worth giving them a try of they're likely to be a waste of time. I accept they are cheaper as they don't have a smiley face on them and a nice girly holder.

Also, it states that the sensitivity of them is 20mIu. Does anyone know the sensitivity of the clearblue tests so I can compare them? I've had a good look on the website and can't see where it says...

thanks

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sheilaweb

Monkey cat - save your cash and your sanity my luv, believe me these really are  a complete waste of both !
If you're looking  at buying ovulation testing equipment, it's really worth investing in something like a clearblue ovulation predictor - it's true what they say, you get what you pay for hunnie.
Have you made an appointment with your gp, a simple blood test will be able to tell you for definite that you are ovulating, but I used the clearblue - after scaring myself rigid with the cheapy sticks - which NEVER showed a 'change/peak'.... and of course I was ovulating fine - but because of these cheap sticks never registering a change I got it into my head that I wasn;t working. 
Save your cash hun - pleasee don't waste your time, money or hope on these 

Been there, wasted my money - best wishes
Sheila


----------



## the_tempress89

i dont knwo about those specific ones but i was using superdrugs own brand ones... i think they are 15 quid for a box 0f either 5 or 7 but atm they are doing buy one box get another free. they predicted my ov spot on every month ( was using alongside a couple of websites to be sure) but if u really wanna go down that road i agree with sheilaweb... invest in a better one such as clearblue xx


----------



## mandimoo

hi monkeycat,

I can also recommend taking your Basal Body Temperature. Its only a couple of quid for a suitable thermometer and you should be able to see a pattern in the chart you make after a couple of months. Basically take your temperature when you first wake up every day, simple. The CB monitor also takes a couple of months to learn your cycle but the temperature taking method is much, much cheaper as a starting point.

Apologies if you already know about BBT, but here is a link to a lot of info and a great free site that provides your chart, just in case....

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/start.html

It looks like a lot to read, but I promise it is really quite simple and well worth it.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## emptyarms89

Hi Monkeycat,

I actually bought these exact ones in the past and all it ever shows is the control line and then a slight faint line. There a waste of time commpletely. your better forking out for a clearblue monitor.

Good Luck x


----------



## staceyemma

I'm in agreement with everyone else Ive recently the past few days used these and had 3 days of dark positive ovulation , they're so confusing and fiddly and dont give and accurate answer! Who knows when/if I ovualted this month   Im due to start ICSI soon thank goodness!   
I know the digital ovualtion tests are pice- with the smiley face but you can get them much much cheaper on ebay at least you get a smiley face (yes) if you are surging!


Good luck hunny!


----------



## clairgfc

These are the exact ones that I have been using and tbh i havent had a problem with them :/  I tested positive for 2 days  this month and to make sure I used tests that I had left over that I bought from Boots and they too also where positive.
sorry ive probably confused you even more


----------



## ANGELA29A

ive bought the cheapy ones to use for this comong month, will give them a go, and look at superdrugs or clerblue, wish id found this thread earlier


----------



## Jenny74

I have to say they look exactly the same as the cheap pregnancy tests I buy (3 for £1) and loads of people on this site have said they would never use them, but they have never let me down, showed up positive very clearly on both my pregnancies and early too! 
I would buy these


----------



## NatalieP

Hey

I bought these exact ones, and to be honest the lines were never ever like they should. In the end I gave up and bought the more expensive ones think they were boots own. Then gave up again and bought the clearblue smiley face ones which were really accurate. 

Nat xxx


----------



## monkey_cat

ooh, thanks everyone for letting me know how you all got on with the cheap test sticks. I've ordered some off eBay, apparently the same ones that the NHS use

I'll let you know how I get on with them.

In answer to your question, yes, I should be ovulating normally. We've had treatment in the past, but run out of money as we had to self fund... 

Thank you for all your advice

xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Monkey,

I use these every month and have done for about 6 months and in my opinion they are fantastic value for money.  Never let me down once  .

I couldn't afford to keep on paying out £20 a month for digital OPK's, so researched these and I think you get about 50 for £7.00.  Once my LH surge has been detected I use a digital OPK (Only the one stick) and I always get the smiley face to.  

Good luck
Stacey
x


----------



## monkey_cat

So, first test with the cheap ovulation sticks today. showed up a nice clear negative. I wan't expecting it to be positive yet (CD11) so I'll keep you informed. 

I've also been reading up on fertilityfriend website (without the s) and can recommend it! I think I will start taking BBT too. Can't imagine what DH is gong to think, his philosphy is BM everyday no matter what between ICSI cycles. He's probably got a point though...


----------

